# Audible rank and sales calculator?



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of a sales and rank calculator for Audible? Or even a table that would provide a rough guide? As in, thus-and-so ranking equates to roughly this many sales?

A few minutes of searching turned up nothing.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

David VanDyke said:


> Does anyone know of a sales and rank calculator for Audible? Or even a table that would provide a rough guide? As in, thus-and-so ranking equates to roughly this many sales?
> 
> A few minutes of searching turned up nothing.


I don't, and I can see how building one might be challenging. A download today might affect today's rank (on Amazon) but you wouldn't see it reported as a download for 2 days because of the lag time on the ACX side for reporting sales. ACX also has some loud language about that report not being final until payment is issued. Worse, it records sales from all venues, so a download in iTunes would be there, but wouldn't have an impact on any of the places I know of to see rank for an audiobook.

I do know the marketplace is smaller so the ranks move more with fewer sales than in the ebook marketplace. A few hundred sales in a day will get you close to top 100 in audio.


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

Is there any rough estimate for this? Top 5k on audible is around 5 sales per day etc? I really have no idea how many copies I'm selling.


----------



## grace.fool (Apr 22, 2020)

hello everyone, probably the post is too old but this answer can help someone. I conducted studies and, after publishing 17 audiobooks, I had the opportunity to monitor ranking and sales in the first period of 2020 (from January to today). The ranking linked to sales is therefore faithful to the number of audiobooks on audible today but the numbers still give an idea. Personally, I found the following sales per day based on the ranking on Audible:

= 1000 (45/50 sales)
= 2000 (30/35 sales)
= 4000 (15/18 sales)
= 5000 (10/13 sales)
= 10000 (6/8 sales)
= 21000 (4 sales)

These numbers will certainly change over time but give an idea of the ranking that a keyword should have (which in my opinion must always be below 15000). I also suggest you take a look at the Audio cash Pro extension because it not only helped me find new keywords but also to monitor the rankings quickly! however it also calculates the royalties of the acx dashboard, I've found that with this video *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS22AiN7yws*

Hoping this post will help you


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

If you look at your ACX dashboard, you can get a lot better than a range of sales. Of course, the two-day delay in reporting is a pain.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I made an attempt at this, but threw in the towel. The 2-day [and sometimes longer] lag made it too difficult. Plus, not knowing where sales came from obviously had an effect. For instance, selling one copy of a title made the sales rank jump from about 98K to 35K. On that same day, another title sold two copies, but the rank fell from 38K to 46K. There may also have been other factors at play (e.g., a miscount that later got corrected), but stuff like that just made me feel like it was an exercise in futility.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

You're assuming a stagnant rank calculation where one sale on one day means something. That's not how it works, because rank is updated hourly. If a book is at #1000 after one sale, then gets 1000 sales in the next hour and just one again in the third hour, the rank doesn't go from #1000 to #1, then back to #1000.

The calculation used for rank also takes into account previous hours' sales, going back perhaps ten days. Each previous hour's sales count for less in the equation. For instance, and to make this easier, assume a 100-hour period is used. This hour's sales will count for 100 points in the rank score. The previous hour's sale will count for 99 and the hour before that, 98, going all the way back to four days and four hours ago (100 hours) when that hour counts for 1 point. Let's say that ten hours ago, a book has a single sale. That sale counted for 100 digits in the calculation in the hour it happened, but counts only 90 digits now. In 101 hours, that sale will no longer be a part of the calculation.

Computers keep track of every hour's sales of every book and each hour that passes, each of those sales counts for less. Every hour, the computer adds up all the points accumulated and compares that number to every other book, arranging them in order from the highest to the lowest and each book is assigned a rank for that hour from top to bottom. If no sales occurred in the current hour, the rank is still going to change, because other books did have sales that hour.

Then the other variable you haven't mentioned is the lag between when a purchase is actually made and when that purchase affects rank. That's usually about five to six hours.

Trying to tie rank to sales is like trying to nail Jello to the wall. The dashboard tells you how many sales and the product page tells you the rank. There's no need to try to figure out what one is based on the other when both are given.


----------

